# PM1236 Work light connections



## hotrats (Mar 16, 2021)

Not really got much time on my lathe the last 3-4 years. The work light was unhooked for a DRO install, then left because of moving. Fast forward a year, and.... I forgot where the wires connect. Any guidance? I've tripped a breaker, and figured might be the time to ask for help... The red wires at bottom left are the light wires. Thanks in advance


----------



## hotrats (Mar 16, 2021)

Better shot of the terminal block. I didn't see any voltage on the light, and have not tried the 24 volt side of things.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 16, 2021)

Plug it into a wall socket?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 16, 2021)

Having worked on my work lamps recently I was going to point to where it connects on the terminal block but the control panel on my PM1236 looks completely different from yours.

Basically it's the 24V circuit coming off the transformer, terminals 30-31 on yours, then goes to that 2A breaker (C2), then into a contactor. Hopefully someone else that has the same control panel as you will chime in, otherwise you'll have to trace the wires.


----------



## fursphere (Mar 16, 2021)

I recall it being listed in the manual. 

Page 5, then the schematic for the circuit on page 31



			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/PM-1236-v7-2020-10.pdf


----------



## darkzero (Mar 16, 2021)

fursphere said:


> I recall it being listed in the manual.
> 
> Page 5, then the schematic for the circuit on page 31
> 
> ...



I keep forgetting there are proper manuals now. Pretty good pic to go off of from page 5.


----------



## fursphere (Mar 16, 2021)

I have a PM1236 on order, so I was reading the manual the other day while I patiently wait for it to come in.


----------



## hotrats (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions!!
"Basically it's the 24V circuit" & "Pretty good pic to go off of from page 5." Thanks!
I may have killed the LED - gave the above guidance a go, and no light. Oh well.
Will look into it again.
As I've not had any time to enjoy making scrap metal in quite a while - had to fire it up and start destroying some metals...
I did actually cut some external and internal threads today - quite the feat for me! lol.... Metric & NPT. And they work - yay!


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2021)

Sucks to hear about the LED. I'm sure QMT/PM could supply you with a replacement.

When you have time & if it's not too much trouble, could you post a pic of what the LED looks like? If not all good, I'm just curious about what type of LED is being used now. My PM1236 originally came with a halogen & I finally converted my lamps to LED last year.


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 6, 2021)

fursphere said:


> I have a PM1236 on order, so I was reading the manual the other day while I patiently wait for it to come in.



Me too....anxiously awaiting.....


----------

